# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  मैंन्स्ट्रुअल क्रैंप क्या है

## xman

*मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल क्रेम्प पेट के निचले हिस्से और योनि व गुदा मार्ग के बीच होता है।*
*दर्द बढ़कर पीठ के पिछले हिस्से और जांघों तक भी पहुंच जाता है।*
*रजनोनिवृत्ति के दौरान कुछ महिलाओं में डायरिया और कब्*ज की शिकायत हो सकती है।*
*पेट की मालिश, योग करने पर भी दर्द से काफी आराम मिलता है।*

----------


## xman

मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल क्रेम्प महिलाओं के मासिकधर्म के समय पेट के निचले हिस्से और पेल्विस क्षेत्र में होने वाला दर्द है। यह दर्द सामान्य से लेकर बहुत गंभीर भी हो सकता है। मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल पेन प्री मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल सिंड्रोम पेट के निचले हिस्से और पेल्विस में होने वाले सामान्*य दर्द से सवर्था अलग होता है। कई महिलाओं में एक साथ प्री मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल सिंड्रोम और मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल केंम्प दोनों का दर्द एक साथ प्रकट होता है। हल्का मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल क्रेम्प थोड़े समय के लिए रहता है। और उस समय पेट के निचले हिस्से में सिर्फ भारीपन महसूस होता है। इसलिए कई बार इस दर्द पर किसी का ध्*यान भी नहीं जाता। लेकिन गंभीर किस्म के मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल क्रेम्प महिलाओं को कई दिनों तक परेशान करता है।

----------


## xman

*कारण*मासिक चक्र के दौरान गर्भाश्*य मे संकुचन होने लगता है। गर्भाश्*य के अन्दर की लाइनिंग से प्रोस्टो गलैडिंग नाम के एक हामों*र्स का स्राव होता है, जो मासिकधर्म के दर्द और कई अन्*य समस्*याओं का कारण बनता है। प्रोस्टोगलेंडिग जितनी अधिक मात्रा में स्रावित होता है, दर्द भी उतना अधिक होता है। पोस्टोगेलेंडिग हार्मोंस से उल्टी, डायरिया, और सिर में दर्द की शिकायत भी हो सकती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*लक्षण*मैंन्*स्*ट्रुअल क्रेम्प का दर्द पेट के निचले हिस्से और योनि व गुदा मार्ग के बीच होता है। दर्द बढ़कर पीठ के पिछले हिस्से और जांघों तक भी पहुंच जाता है। यह दर्द काफी हल्*के से बहुत गंभीर किस्म का भी हो सकता है। यह दर्द लगातार भी हो सकता है और थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में रुक-रुककर भी हो सकता है। मासिक धर्म का दर्द सामान्यत: पीरियड शुरू होने के पहले होता है और 24 घंटे के अन्दर दर्द की स्थिति गंभीर हो जाती है। हालांकि एक से दो दिन बाद दर्द धीरे–धीरे कम होने लगता है। दर्द के गंभीर होने पर कुछ महिलाओं में चक्कर, सिर दर्द और उल्टी होने लगते है।

----------


## xman

रजनोनिवृत्ति के दौरान कुछ महिलाओं में डायरिया और कब्*ज की शिकायत हो सकती है। ऐसा प्रोस्टोगलेंडिन होमों*र्न्स के कारण होता है, जिससे गर्भाश्*य के संकुचन के साथ आंतों पर भी दबाव पड़ता है। कुछ महिलाओं को बार-बार पेशाब करने भी जाना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## xman

*रोग निदान और जांच*मासिकधर्म के दर्द का निदान एक क्लिनिकल निदान होता है, जिसे स्वयं दूर किया जा सकता है। कुछ मासिक चक्र के बाद महिलाएं इसमें होने वाले दर्द के संकेतों के प्रति काफी जागरुक हो जाती है। इस संबंध में डॉक्टर मरीज के पूरी मेडिकल इतिहास के बारे में जानकारी प्राप्*त कर इलाज के लिए उचित सलाह देता है। दर्द के लक्षण के गंभीर होने पर डॉक्टर पेलविस का जांच करता है।

----------


## xman

*रक्त की जांच :*  अगर किसी संक्रमण का खतरा हो तो डॉक्टर रक्त का जांच करवा सकता है। बीमारी की पहचान और रोग निदान के लिए अल्ट्रासाउंड, लेपरोस्कोपी, हिस्टिरयोस्कोपी, आदि दूसरे जांच भी कराई जा सकती हैं।

*अल्टरासाउंड जांच:* पेल्विस की जांच के समय किसी तरह के असामान्य तत्व पाए जाने पर अल्ट्रासाउंड की सलाह देता है। इसके अलावा सीटी स्कैन और एमआरआई जैसे अंदुरूनी हिस्से की जांच करने वाले कई तरह के दुसारे टेस्ट भी कराए जा सकते है।

*लैपरोस्कोपी :*यह एक सामान्य सर्जरी प्रकिया है जिसमें फाइबर ऑप्*टिक स्कोप द्वारा डॉक्टर सीधे तौर पर पेल्विस की कैविटी की जांच करता है।

*हिस्टेरोस्कोपी :* योनि मार्ग से हिस्टीरोस्कोप, एक छोटा और हल्का सा उपकरण डालकर गर्भाश्*य ग्रीवा और गर्भाश्*य की भीतरी जांच की जाती है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*उपचार*सभी महिलाएं इसका इलाज स्*वयं भी कर सकते हैं। पुराने जमाने में इसके उपचार का सबसे प्रचलित मरीका था के दर्द शुरू होते ही महिलाएं सो जाया करती थीं। इस दवा रहित उपचार में न सिर्फ पर्याप्*त मात्रा में आराम करने और सोने से राहत मिलता है, बल्कि इसमें एक्सरसाइज करने और टहलने से से भी आराम मिलता है। इसमें पेट की मालिश, योग और गर्म वॉटर बैग से सेंकाई करने पर भी दर्द से काफी आराम मिलता है।

----------


## xman

*दवा का सेवन:* मासिकधर्म के हल्*के दर्द में एस्प्रिन और एसिटामेनोफन जैसी दवाएं दी जाती हैं जिससे सामान्यत: दर्द पर नियंत्रण पा लिया जाता है।

*स्टरायॅड रहित दर्द निवारक दवाएं:*  आमतौर पर नॉन एस्टरॉयड एण्टी एनफलामेटरी ड्रग, एनएसएआइडी, दवाएं मासिकधर्म के हल्के दर्द से आराम दिलाती हैं।

----------

